# Just received first soil test results



## hcrum87hc (Apr 1, 2019)

I was hoping to get some help with my soil test results. This is the first time I've had a soil test done, and I wanted to get some opinions on my results from those with more expertise than me, specifically on the recommendations they provide and what specific products you may recommend.

I live in upstate SC with bermuda in the front and bermua/fescue in the back on about .25 of an acre, but i'm working on overtaking the fescue completely with the bermuda now that I've removed some of the shade in my backyard. The test was done by Clemson University (my alma mater-go Tigers). From what I can find, they use the Mehlich 1 method of extraction. The results are below:


Thanks!


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

From what I can see you soil is slightly acidic. Bermuda thrives in the 7.0ph range, from what I have read. There is no read in the Nitrogen though? Hmm. Giving this thread a boost so some of our subject matter experts can better inform you brother.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@hcrum87hc welcome to TLF

they are reporting values in lbs/acre instead of ppm. To convert we will need to understand if they mean for 4in or 6in depth. You might need to give them a call. Here is the post from rigderunner that has the ranges in ppm for M1:



Ridgerunner said:


> Primarily used for the Soils of the Southeastern United States but also for acid soils of the Northeast.
> 
> Ranges (ppm)
> 
> ...


@Two9tene I think the ideal pH for bermuda is between 6.0 and 6.5. A pH of 7 and above brings complexities with nutrient availability. Nitrate nitrogen is done for an additional fee and it is kinda meaningless.


----------



## hcrum87hc (Apr 1, 2019)

g-man said:


> @hcrum87hc welcome to TLF
> 
> they are reporting values in lbs/acre instead of ppm. To convert we will need to understand if they mean for 4in or 6in depth. You might need to give them a call. Here is the post from rigderunner that has the ranges in ppm for M1:
> 
> @g-man, are you referring to the actual depth the soil samples were taken, or an assumption they make on their part?


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

I believe g-man is referring to how the lab calculates and reports lbs/acre. Some labs report the lbs/acre based on the reported depth of the sample. E.g. if there are 150 lbs/acre of P at the six inch depth and the user reported that their sample were taken at the 4" level, some labs would report that there was 100 lbs/acre of P. I'm pretty sure Clemson consistently reports lbs/acre at the standard 6", 6 2/3" depth.


----------



## hcrum87hc (Apr 1, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> I believe g-man is referring to how the lab calculates and reports lbs/acre. Some labs report the lbs/acre based on the reported depth of the sample. E.g. if there are 150 lbs/acre of P at the six inch depth and the user reported that their sample were taken at the 4" level, some labs would report that there was 100 lbs/acre of P. I'm pretty sure Clemson consistently reports lbs/acre at the standard 6", 6 2/3" depth.


Interesting. I took my samples using one of those step on core aerators, which I believe takes 4" cores.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Ridgerunner help me, how do we convert to ppm? Just divide by 2 right?


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

g-man said:


> @Ridgerunner help me, how do we convert to ppm? Just divide by 2 right?


Yes, IF the nutrient value is reported for an acre furrow slice depth (6.7", commonly rounded down to 6" for ease of performing calculations). There are a number of "rounding off" "approximations" in soil analysis. This doesn't create much of an issue as long as it's kept consistent as the real value in soil testing is tracking changes in nutrient levels from test to test. Logan Labs, verified 3-4 years ago, is one of the labs that reports lbs/acre of a nutrient at the depth the sample was taken, so, unless the sample was taken at the 6" depth and the lbs/acre of the nutrient is reported for the 6" level, division by 2 to convert to ppm will not be accurate.
FYI: [Search domain extension.psu.edu/what-is-an-acre-furrow-slice-of-soil] https://extension.psu.edu/what-is-an-acre-furrow-slice-of-soil


----------

